# Glocks at the range this morning.



## stangdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

43 and 21 at the range this morning


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

They look happy! I will be going tomorrow to shoot a two of my Glocks....G42 & G26.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks good. I have both of those. The 21 is my one of favorite 45 acp pistols. I have about 300 rds though my 43 so far. The gun has been great. I did hit the mag release while shooting one time and that's been my only issue. Shooter error.


----------

